# Da Vitoria ao Rio Vermelho



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

A estrela da manhã me acordou me falou hoje "Filho, levanta-te e anda". E assim o fiz. Peguei meu uber e fui tomar um café pra dar aquele gás e fui nessa jornada.

1.









2.









3.









4. O belíssimo e pitoresco predio do Goethe









5. Parece que tao restaurando os azulejos 









6.









7. Mall que estão construindo no corredor.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

11. Curti esses azulejos azuis nas sacadas









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20. O belíssimo predio do museu de arte da Bahia


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

31.









32. Me chama pra essa varanda, Gil.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38. 









39.









40.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

41. Igreja do Largo da Vitória 









42.









43.









44. Acho muito charmoso esse predinho branco.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

51. Mais detalhes do Largo da Vitória 









52. Já na ladeira da Barra, o restaurante Egeu e o monstrengo do wildberger ao fundo. A comida desse restaurante é sublime. 









53. Esse é o pior trecho da caminhada, calçada estreita e despadronizada.









54. Escritório do famoso Sidney









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

61.









62.









63.









64. Achei massa o graffiti na varanda









65.









66.









67.









68.









69. Cemitério dos Ingleses 









70. Largo da Igreja de Sto Antonio da Barra


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

71.









72.









73. Ficou massa essa ideia pra acessibilidade 









74.









75.









76. Ja no fim da ladeira da Barra, me chamou a atenção os pilares em V desse pequeno edf modernista









77. Chegando no Porto da Barra









78. Forte de Sao Diogo









79. Forte de Santa Maria e Praia do Porto da Barra









80.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

81.









82. Na moral, olhem a cor desse mar...









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

91. Tao plantando mais árvores 









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

101.









102.









103.









104.









105.









106.









107.









108.









109.









110.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

121.









122.









123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









129.









130. Rumo a Ondina


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

131.









132.









133.









134.









135.









136.









137.









138.









139.









140.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

141.









142.









143.









144. Ja em Ondina









145.









146.









147.









148.









149.









150.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

151.









152.









153.









154.









155.









156.









157.









158.









159.









160.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

161.









162.









163.









164.









165. Parece q tao fazendo uma quadra de volei de praia aqui









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

171.









172.









173.









174.









175.









176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

181. Contrastes de SSA









182.









183.









184.









185.









186.









187.









188.









189.









190. Bora bb


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

191.









192.









193.









194.









195.









196.









197.









198.









199.









200.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

201.









202.









203.









204.









205.









206.









207.









208.









209.









210. Fim


----------



## alexandrelrf (Aug 5, 2012)

D+, bela andança e belos registros!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

A vibe desse circuito é muito gostosa! Não tem como passar por esses locais sem sentir a boa vibração! A cereja do bolo está sendo a requalificação promovida pela prefeitura nos últimos anos!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

So titulo de curiosidade, coloquei o trajeto no google e deu 8 km de caminhada.


----------



## Juá Vale (Dec 20, 2011)

Que escândalo!! Nunca me senti tanto em Salvador por fotos como agora ! Senti ate o vento


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O Rio Vermelho é demais, um dos termômetros do alto astral soteropolitano e que apaixona quem vem de fora!


----------



## Juá Vale (Dec 20, 2011)

Tava vendo as fotos da Pituba e achei que o bairro tem muitos restaurantes. Será que tem mais que o RV ?


----------



## AlessandroSSA (Aug 29, 2012)

Um dos melhores threads que já vi aqui, ainda mais por ilustrar o trecho mais lindo de todo esse planeta! 
Obrigado!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Juá Vale said:


> Tava vendo as fotos da Pituba e achei que o bairro tem muitos restaurantes. Será que tem mais que o RV ?


É possivel. Mas se juntar pituba e itaigara, tem mas q o RV ctz.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Como o colega comentou, deu de sentir até o vento. Foi uma imersão a Salvador, muito bom!! Que saudades da sua terra. Abc!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Ice Climber said:


> Como o colega comentou, deu de sentir até o vento. Foi uma imersão a Salvador, muito bom!! Que saudades da sua terra. Abc!


Apareça! Será muito bem vindo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Que cidade foda! Incrivel a capacidade que tivemos de nos reinventar em plena pandemia e loucura política desses tempos tenebrosos. Salvador está, com toda certeza, preparada para o futuro👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Juá Vale (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah, uma coisa que reparei nas fotos lá na barra. Estão lindas aquelas mesas cercadas de plantas no calçadão. São definitivas ali ?


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Que bela viagem pela cativante São Salvador da Baía de Todos os Santos. Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## Dan-SSA (Feb 23, 2012)

Rapaz, que passeio! Muito bom o thread!!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Eita, chega deu saudades de andar em Salvador vendo essas fotos suas, Tourniquet. Mal espero chegar minhas férias e estar na minha capital novamente!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Esse é o trecho em que Salvador exala identidade: topografia, ocupação urbana e contornos únicos da Orla. As intervenções da prefeitura melhoraram muito na humanização dos espaços e a iniciativa privada vem, aos poucos, melhorando a qualidade das construções.


----------



## PT-AVJ (Jul 26, 2010)

Que arregaço esse thread, parabéns! Há uns 4 anos atrás eu fazia essa caminhada todos os dias, saia do Campo Grande e ia até o Rio Vermelho, malhava lá e voltava de busu pra casa. Sempre um espetáculo.


----------



## Bruno Soteropolis (Nov 7, 2011)

Belíssimos registros! Uma caminhada e tanto... Essa beleza que só Salvador tem!!


----------



## PR-JJV (Jan 5, 2014)

Que paletada meu pivete! Mas curtindo esse visual fica fácil! Que cidade phda!

Por mais threads assim!!


----------



## Trauss (Sep 21, 2008)

Thread maravilhoso. Basta circular por apenas três bairros pra desfazer qualquer duvida de que a cidade eh maravilhosa. Salvador não eh um lugar, eh um estilo de vida. E Tourniquet, de acordo com Jorge Amado, continua sendo o Imperador espiritual da Bahia, e da Cidade da Bahia..


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Perfeito, esta cidade é SHOW.
Isso não são varandas, sim piscinas.


----------



## Lord Eneas (Oct 13, 2015)

Acabei de voltar de Salvador e é como se tivesse sido transportado de volta com essas fotos. Ele andou muito nesse dia., mas as paisagens daí são impressionantes, acho que nem deu pra sentir tanto.

Cidade maravilhosa, uma das mais bonitas que já fui na vida. Top 5 capitais mais bonitas do Brasil.


----------



## PT-AVJ (Jul 26, 2010)

SALVAFORTA said:


> Perfeito, esta cidade é SHOW.
> Isso não são varandas, sim piscinas.
> 
> View attachment 906696


Esse prédio é fenomenal. É antigo, mas um espetáculo, e a piscina não é pequena não. Muito luxo!


----------



## cearês (Feb 28, 2017)

Parabéns Tourquinet! Primeiro a gente que nunca visitou este paraíso em forma cidade (eu incluso) tem que aplaudir a divindade materializada em forma de cidade que é Salvador da Bahia! Que bairro mais agradável o trecho da Vitória com suas ruas convidativas ao passeio, devido a qualidade das calçadas, arborização rica e arquitetura do passado.

Já no litoral, a cidade entrega várias formas naturais diversificadas difíceis de ver, principalmente quando trata-se de grandes cidades litorâneas nas quais os aterros artificiais e as retas padronizam ao mesmo que quebram um pouco o encanto. Eu adoraria caminhar 8km apreciando todas essas belezas!

Obs.: Achei algumas partes da orla bastante movimentadas, apesar da pandemia...


----------

